# Trimmer head



## Jasonrkba (Apr 13, 2021)

I orderd a 60 volt dewalt trimmer and the reviews trash the trimmer head that it comes with so I'll replace it right away. I know this question has been asked before but I could find the threads. What is the preferred head. If I remember right there was an echo head that was the favorite of most.


----------



## abbott295 (Apr 30, 2021)

I think that would be the Echo Speedfeed 400.


----------

